# stator rewire



## slipknott62 (Nov 1, 2017)

i recently bought a 5250 devilbiss generator with a 10 hp tecumseh. 50 $ craigslist find. fresh fuel and oil got the engine running good! but no output from generator. figured id clean the brushes only to find out is brushless.. then i see the stator wires are cooked. has anyone rewired a stator ? :tango_face_glasses:


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Most any motor shop can rewind it an some motor shops are cost effective, some are not.


----------



## slipknott62 (Nov 1, 2017)

i did check out the local motor guy. he quoted 500$ thought it was a bit steep. ive done some research on this. it looks like a fairly simple thing to do, i need to figure out start and finish points and why 2 wires go to next coil and not 1?
OR i keep watching for another used unit with a bad engine. OR i resell it as an engine and buy a good one!


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Just make sure the stator motor works; if it is cheap fine, but you don't want to start dumping money into it - might be better off and buy a working one. Ron


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Tec's are great old engines, seem to run forever, If you ever need parts though, get real expensive, real fast.


----------



## slipknott62 (Nov 1, 2017)

well ive found another one similar. porter cable with a 10 hp briggs, gave 200$ guy said generator ok but he couldnt keep it runnin. was gonna swap out the generator but thought id ck the engine 1st. after doing the basics,,,fresh fuel, oil , carb clean, found both push rods bent! and i mean bent! dont know how it even ran a little. got it going pretty good but if it had an adjustable carb i know it would be perfect! need like a 1/4 turn out. no more adjustable carbs out there??? a 1 ton pick up passes emissions test in nys with a ck engine light on. but i cant adjust my 10 hp briggs???


----------

